# Nautilus unter Fluxbox

## solos

Hallo,

ich verwende zwar mit Fluxbox ein minimal-System, lege aber viel Wert auf einen starken Dateimanager mit Netzwerkfunktionen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für Nautilus entschieden.

Soweit funktioniert er ganz gut, nur bei besonderen Orten wie die Netzwerkumgebung aber auch den Mülleimer bekomme ich Zugriffsfehler:

```
»network:///« konnte nicht angezeigt werden.

»network«-Orte können nicht verwendet werden.
```

```
Der Ordnerinhalt konnte nicht angezeigt werden.

Leider konnte nicht der gesamte Inhalt von »trash« angezeigt werden: Vorgang nicht unterstützt
```

Fehlende Abhängigkeiten schliesse ich aus, da ich mal testweise das gesamte Gnome installiert habe da ich den Laptop eh neu installieren wollte.

Ich denke mal das evtl. andere Programme laufen müssen die unter Fluxbox nicht automatisch gestartet werden?

Hat jemand eine Idee? Der nicht funktionierende Mülleimer stört doch sehr.  :Wink: 

Grüße

solos

----------

